# Spielen unter Linux > Emulatoren für Spiele >  die "nationalität" von wine ändern...

## spambi

hi

kann ich von wine die "nationalität" ändern? sprich das dem emulierten programm vorgespielt wird, es würde auf einem deutschen linux laufen? manche programme machen diesbezüglich zicken, und es wäre geil wenn man das umstellen könnte...
aber wie? und überhaupt?
kann wer helfen? wäre nett  :Smilie: 

spambi

----------

